# My Phone Has Higher Benchmark Than Touchpad



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Why does my T-Mobile G2 with 800Mhz processor overclocked to 1.5Ghz have a higher benchmark than my overclocked 1.78Ghz Touchpad?

I used Quadrant Standard Edition on both and it says my phone has higher benchmark. 2613 vs 2368.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

The touch pad is still work in progress. Takes awhile to get all the bugs and figure out how to tweak everything perfectly

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it still overclocked? Some of the free apps don't stay OC'd after a reboot. I'm running SetCpu, a paid app.

I just got 3107 on mine with just one try. @384/1782/ondemandctl

I don't think 2d hardware acceleration has been added yet, which should help.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

lol made sure i was overclocked in setcpu to 1.78 ondemand and ran the test again and I got 1857 now.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Then you should go into applications and see what apps are running that you don't use and uninstall them.

Maybe even a reboot, let it settle for a bit and try again.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Touchpad isn't very optimized right now.........must wait till at least nightly status.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Touchpad:
reboot + ondemandtcl > 3177, *3221*
reboot + ondemand > 3182, *3316*
Phone:
reboot + ondemand > 2749, *2915*

im not too concerned with this, I dont think the touchpad is slow.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

There you go... Wasn't too hard to fix.


----------



## modjo30 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have my TP running at 1.62 on Android and my score is 4067


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

... after how many runs?


----------



## Manarius (Oct 13, 2011)

ironman said:


> Why does my T-Mobile G2 with 800Mhz processor overclocked to 1.5Ghz have a higher benchmark than my overclocked 1.78Ghz Touchpad?
> 
> I used Quadrant Standard Edition on both and it says my phone has higher benchmark. 2613 vs 2368.


The question is, who cares about Quadrant Standard when it's so unreliable and easy to fool?


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Exactly. Quadrant isn't particularly reliable or accurate and is really only useful for apple to apples comparisons. This isn't one of those situations.


----------

